# Meatless Mushroom Cheeseburger........You would swear there's MEAT on this Burger!



## smokinvegasbaby (Sep 11, 2014)

For the past couple of weeks I have been busy with three large catering projects.  For all three projects, I smoked a ton of ribs, beef, pulled pork, salmon and chicken.  You know I had to taste everything to make sure it was worthy for others to eat lol.  This week I had some down time and lots of Portobello mushrooms leftover from my last job.  So today, I decided to make myself a MEATLESS Mushroom Cheeseburger and it was off the chain good!  Here's my recipe and "meatless mushroom cheeseburger Q-view"

I started with 1 red onion and 1 package of medium size Portobello mushrooms.













IMG_0518.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Sep 11, 2014






I wiped my mushrooms off with a damp kitchen towel.  Cut onion and mushrooms into big chunks













IMG_0529.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Sep 11, 2014






I pulsed chopped veggies until they looked like this













IMG_0531.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Sep 11, 2014






added 1/2 stick butter, chopped veggies, 1 teaspoon granulated garlic, 4 cloves smashed fresh garlic, pinch of kosher salt, ground black pepper, pinch red pepper flakes (optional)













IMG_0533.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Sep 11, 2014






I'm cooking outside so I'm cooking over medium high heat













IMG_0538.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Sep 11, 2014






I added a big splash (about 1/4 cup) of Sweet Marsala wine.  I have made this recipe using red wine also. Either one taste really good.













IMG_0540.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Sep 11, 2014






Cook until all the moisture is gone and the veggie mixture looks like a paste.













IMG_0543.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Sep 11, 2014






I melted cheddar cheese of both sides of the buns, smeared with spicy brown mustard, topped one bun with green leaf lettuce, the mushroom mixture,and tomato slices.  Had a kosher dill pickle, pepperoncini and extra tomato slices on the side!













IMG_0545.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Sep 11, 2014


















IMG_0549.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Sep 11, 2014






Finished "Meatless Mushroom Cheeseburger"  off the chain good!

 You would swear there's meat on this burger......













IMG_0553.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Sep 11, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Sep 12, 2014)

It looks very tasty. 

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 12, 2014)

Yup, looks good for a meatless burger.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 12, 2014)

That looks delicious! I am not normally a meatless guy but I would eat that burger...JJ


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Sep 12, 2014)

themule69 said:


> It looks very tasty.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Hey David! my burger was very tasty!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Sep 12, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That looks delicious! I am not normally a meatless guy but I would eat that burger...JJ


and you would truly enjoy it JJ.....................it's ALMOST a "guiltless burger"


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Sep 12, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Yup, looks good for a meatless burger.


ha-ha Adam..........YUP it was good for a meatless burger!


----------

